# Coccidia



## dms6483 (Oct 19, 2012)

We have been treating a baby goat for Coccidia for about a week now. He still isn't very strong and won't "fight" his way up to the doe in order to suckle.....we have 4 does and 9 kids and it's a bit hectic when we feed. We have started to put the doe on the milking stand and let him suckle but he just doesn't seem to be getting enough. I give him a small handful of raisins each evening hoping the sugar might give him some strength but I have no idea how much to give and don't want to over do it. He's about 5 - 6 weeks old now. Can anyone give me any advice? I feel so sorry for the little guy. We are watching all of the others for any signs but everyone else seems to be doing fine.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What do his eyelids look like? What is his temp? How are you treating the coccidia and at what dosage? Have you tried milking out mom and offering him a bottle? Have you offered water with electrolytes in it? How about a B Complex shot?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

What are you treating him with for cocci?


----------



## dms6483 (Oct 19, 2012)

I don't know the name of the med. It was something the vet gave us to give to him. He gets 1ml once a day. The vet looked at his lids and gums and said he was anemic. I've tried a bottle and we have to force it in his mouth and then gave a slight squeeze to get it out so he will drink. We've tried electrolytes we bought at Tractor Supply but it's the same way in trying to give it to him using the bottle. We've named him Eeyore because that's the look he has. He just stands and looks pitiful. He seems to perk up some when he knows he's getting the raisins. He only weighed 16 lbs when we took him to the vet last Saturday (5/16) and his twin weighed 24 lbs. He looks smaller than most, not all, of the other kids.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Need the name of the med. There are a few different choices out there. It might be as simple as changing.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Does he drink out of a bucket? Is he eating any hay or alfalfa pellets? Are you treating the anemia with anything? Have you given him any Probios or B Complex?

He is continuing to go downhill and needs more.


----------



## dms6483 (Oct 19, 2012)

Corid is the med we are giving him.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Corid doesnt really work anymore. Baytox is very effective


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

1ml of Corid, straight from the bottle, is only enough for a 4lb goat kid, so he is being WAY under-dosed. 
So I would be switching to Di-Methox, Sulmet, or Baycox/Toltrazuril.


----------



## dms6483 (Oct 19, 2012)

He isn't doing very well right now. I just moved him to a pen by himself because he keeps getting knocked down and can't get up. My husband called the vet about an hour ago and we are still waiting for him to call us back.......very frustrating! He's lost 2lbs.....he now weighs 14 lbs.....since his last weigh in on 5/16. He was born 4/5 and weighed 9 lbs at birth.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Corid still works for us as a preventiona and an active case quickly. It must be dosed properly. 

14 lb goat needs more than 1 cc. 
3.75 cc per 12.5 lbs, so to be sure, I'd give 4.5 cc for 5 days


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Corrid worked for me but my vet had me do 1ml per pound for 5 days. So my kids weighed 30lbs & got 30 ml/cc of Corrid
Of course my vet premixed it for me


----------



## dms6483 (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm going to try the 4.5 cc for 5 days and see if there is an improvement.

Thanks much!!


----------



## dms6483 (Oct 19, 2012)

Well, he's doing better now He has started to eat and we are glad about that, we are just waiting for him to start putting on some weight. We put him in an adjoining pen by himself but close to the others but, it seems as though he has separated himself from the rest of the herd. We let him out, over the weekend to nibble on grass and weeds and he never missed not being near the others....he seems to want to be with my husband and me instead and we aren't sure what to make of that. He is such a sweet little goat. It's going to be REALLY hard to sell him when he gets old enough.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

We have a wether who is on our farm who prefers to be with us. He is a pet. One of two wethers we have who are both just silly boys. They love us. But the one wether has always preferred us over the herd. So I don't think that your boy being that way is out of the ordinary. Our wether is a very loving animal and loves to hang out with people. He's our 'gentle giant' as we call him. Over 200 lbs. Some goats are just unique and maybe your boy is too!!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Hope he gets well soon!


----------



## dms6483 (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks! He likes to get out and graze in our yard. I'm too afraid to let him out when we aren't there though because I'm afraid a coyote might slip into the yard and grab him. So, he just hangs out in his pen and we let him out when we get home. He's so sweet! I already dread the day when we start to sell.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Sounds like you all are taking good care of him!!! That's great.


----------

